# +++ Türchen 12 +++



## vermesser (12. Dezember 2022)

Seit ich zarte 8 Jahre alt war. Damals fanden meine Eltern beim Ausräumen des Bodens vom Schuppen zwei olle Bambusstippen vom Vorbesitzer. Daraufhin bin ich mit einem Schulkameraden los an den damals noch fischreichen örtlichen Dorfteich...und damit ging das Elend los.


----------



## Tenchion (12. Dezember 2022)

Das erstmal am Wasser war ich vor ca. 25 Jahren, aktiv und regelmäßig jedoch erst seit knapp 3 Jahren


----------



## Kehrinho (12. Dezember 2022)

Ich angel seitdem ich 5 Jahre bin und das ganze ohne Unterbrechung


----------



## Spaßfischer (12. Dezember 2022)

Seit zehn Jahren


----------



## Jason (12. Dezember 2022)

Seit 45 Jahren aber mit Unterbrechung.


----------



## Mooskugel (12. Dezember 2022)

Erst seit ca. 5 Jahren


----------



## hanzz (12. Dezember 2022)

Ich müsste da so 4 oder 5 gewesen sein. 
Zwischendurch Pause

Insgesamt jetzt aber über 20 Jahre


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe bereits in der Kindheit geangelt und schon immer eine Faszination gehabt. Jedoch nie effektiv oder erfolgreich geangelt.
Vor 7 - 8 Jahren bin ich dann mit dem Angeln so richtig angefangen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. Dezember 2022)

Seit über 40 Jahren 

R. S.


----------



## Gert-Show (12. Dezember 2022)

Mit 6 Jahren hat mich der Großvater mit an die Unstrut genommen, Bambusrute mit einfacher Stationärrolle, Pose aus Weinkorken und mittleren Haken, an den kamen selbstgesuchte Tauwürmer, gegraben in Omas Hühnerhof. Die ersten Barsche und Plötzen waren die tollsten Fische damals für mich.
Das ist jetzt über 48 Jahre her...
Da hatten wir schon mal einen Thread.



			https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/als-das-angeln-begann.354277/page-2#post-5220834


----------



## laraque (12. Dezember 2022)

Seit 10 Jahren mit Unterbrechungen


----------



## Made90 (12. Dezember 2022)

Ich angele seit mittlerweile 20 Jahren


----------



## lukaschek1 (12. Dezember 2022)

ich angele seit dem 6. Lebensjahr!


----------



## 49er (12. Dezember 2022)

Mein Opa hat mir mit 6 Jahren die erste Stippe in die Hand gedrückt. Das war 1988. 
Seit dem hat mich das Angel-Fiber gepackt.


----------



## uweosna (12. Dezember 2022)

Ich fische nun seit mehr als 40 Jahren. Die letzten 5 davon ausschließlich mit der Fliege.


----------



## Kay1 (12. Dezember 2022)

Ich angel mittlerweile seit einem halben Jahrhundert


----------



## MichaG (12. Dezember 2022)

Seit einem Ibiza Urlaub als ich etwa 8Jahre alt war - somit also seit fast 40Jahren. Und es macht immer noch so verdammt viel Spaß!!!!


----------



## pikehunter (12. Dezember 2022)

Ich angel seit meinem 9.ten Lebensjahr. Also in zwischen 47 Jahre.


----------



## Frieder (12. Dezember 2022)

Seit ich etwa 12 Jahre alt war, gehe ich zum Angeln. Das sind mitlerweile knappe 60 Jahre.


----------



## Ahven_ (12. Dezember 2022)

Mit 8 Jahren hat Vater mich zum Forellenangeln mitgenommen, seitdem hat mich das Fieber gepackt. Das war im November vor 15 Jahren.


----------



## davidhecht (12. Dezember 2022)

Seit ca.16 Jahren


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. Dezember 2022)

genau seit dem 3.5.85, denn da wurde ich 12 und durfte offiziell in der Jugendgruppe mitmachen


----------



## compresiceps (12. Dezember 2022)

Ich angel seit meinem 5ten Lebensjahr.


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Dezember 2022)

Seitdem ich laufen konnte. Mein Vater und Großvater waren dermaßen vorbelastet, dass ich keine andere Wahl hatte.


----------



## tobiasfuchs1988 (12. Dezember 2022)

Seid dem ich 8jahre alt bin


----------



## BastE (12. Dezember 2022)

Den Schein  habe ich seit 25 Jahren, direkt mit 12 gemacht. Davor aber bestimmt noch 2-3 Jahre im Urlaub geangelt, das erste mal in Dänemark auf Bornholm!


----------



## Niklas32 (12. Dezember 2022)

Bin seit meinem 8. Lebensjahr von der Sucht befallen.


----------



## Bene MK1 (12. Dezember 2022)

Seit meinem 6. Lebensjahr


----------



## FischerKing (12. Dezember 2022)

Seit ich denken kann. WÜrde so sagen mit 3/4 Jahren ging es los im eigenen Gartenteich


----------



## captn-ahab (12. Dezember 2022)

Puuhhh, so ca. 1989/1990.


----------



## masu1963 (12. Dezember 2022)

Vor 33 Jahren habe ich meinen Mann geangelt   und kurze Zeit später den ersten Fisch


----------



## Danielsu83 (12. Dezember 2022)

Seit ca. 1999 legal mit Schein...


----------



## sprogoe (12. Dezember 2022)

Das 1. Mal vor 55 Jahren im Alter von 18 Jahren mit einem Nachbarn an einem Fluß.
Ich habe da den dicksten Aal meines Lebens an einer alten Vollglasrute gehabt (ca. armdick),
der kurz vorm keschern aber abriß.


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Dezember 2022)

Seit ca. 35 Jahren aber mit Unterbrechung.


----------



## Kochtopf Angler (12. Dezember 2022)

Seid dem ich 12 Jahre war


----------



## Slappy (12. Dezember 2022)

Mai 2019


----------



## Seele (12. Dezember 2022)

Ich glaube ich war ca 4. Ist auf jeden Fall schon sehr lange her.


----------



## STRULIK (12. Dezember 2022)

Seit ich drei war wurde ich schon vom Vater mitgenommen.


----------



## chum (12. Dezember 2022)

Seit 51 Jahren


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe mit etwa fünf Jahren angefangen… Damals noch mit einen Nussbaumstock bei meiner Oma am Dorfteich…


----------



## Minimax (12. Dezember 2022)

Als Kind habe ich geangelt dann kam eine lange Unterbrechung bis ich vor ca. 7 Jahren wieder neu angefangen habe.


----------



## orca82 (12. Dezember 2022)

Schon ewig, werde wohl mit 4 oder 5 Jahren angefangen haben.


----------



## alter Neusser (12. Dezember 2022)

seit 1971
eigentlich 1970 aber das waren die ersten heimlichen Versuche im Aquarium meines Vaters


----------



## Luis2811 (12. Dezember 2022)

Bin mit 10 Jahren durch ein Sommerferienprogramm dazu gekommen. Dieses Jahr Angle ich dann schon 11 Jahre ohne Unterbrechungen.


----------



## Abenteuersuchen (12. Dezember 2022)

Ich angle jetzt seit nem Jahr erst in DE mit Schein aber schon ein paar Mal in Italien mit Gastkarte.


----------



## Localhorst (12. Dezember 2022)

Seit meinem 10 Lebensjahr


----------



## Kiri86 (12. Dezember 2022)

Seit meinem 6et Lebensjahr, jetzt bin ich 36,  immer schön mit meinem Pap geangelt! Bis jetzt ist die Leidenschaft geblieben!


----------



## FischFreund84 (12. Dezember 2022)

Ich angel gerade mal seit knapp über einem Jahr. Und leider seltener als ich es gern tun würde.
Bis mein Sohn (erst 5 Monate alt) ins passende Alter kommt, muss ich genügend Erfahrung geammelt haben, um welche weitergeben zu können.


----------



## punkarpfen (12. Dezember 2022)

Seit 40 Jahren


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (12. Dezember 2022)

Seit August diesen Jahres.
Also blutiger Anfänger


----------



## jupp4711 (12. Dezember 2022)

Locker über 50 Jahre!!


----------



## Double2004 (12. Dezember 2022)

Seit ich etwa 3 Jahre alt bin. Mein Opa hatte einen kleinen Privatteich mit vielen verbutteten Rotaugen. Geangelt wurde mit einem Bambusstock und Brotteig. Wenn man ganz viel Glück hatte, biss auch vereinzelt mal eine Schleie...


----------



## Jurben (12. Dezember 2022)

Ich angle seit 2012 aktiv.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (12. Dezember 2022)

Seit ich gerade stehen kann 
Im Verein sind es ab 2023 fünfzig Jahre und immer im gleichen Verein!

Grussen Michael


----------



## Waidbruder (12. Dezember 2022)

Seit 1978. Mutti hätte mir nie das Komplettset vom Discounter kaufen sollen...


----------



## BaFO (12. Dezember 2022)

Na das müssten nun schon ca 25 Jahre sein, seit ich ein kleiner Steppke war…
LG Max


----------



## kuttenkarl (12. Dezember 2022)

Seid 1981, also seid 41 Jahren.


----------



## Rheinangler1986 (12. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe seit 16 Jahren den Angelschein


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (12. Dezember 2022)

Seit ich 9 Jahre alt war (1977), damals angelte ich immer in den Sommerferien fast nur im Mittelmeer. Da bekam ich meine erste (Vollglas) Rute mit Rolle usw. als Komplettset.


----------



## Aalbändiger (12. Dezember 2022)

Seit 13 Jahren


----------



## HerrZebra (12. Dezember 2022)

Seit 1 Jahr, 2 Monaten und 18 Tagen


----------



## Rheinangler (12. Dezember 2022)

Ich angel seit meinem 6 Lebensjahr. Also mittlerweile 46 Jahre


----------



## ulist (12. Dezember 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> *Türchen 12
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 426308
> 
> ...





Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> *Türchen 12
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 426308
> 
> ...


Seit 48 Jahren


----------



## kingandre88 (12. Dezember 2022)

Seit 1993 im zarten Alter von 5 Jahren wurde ich das erste mal mit an den Forellenteich in Unna-Massen genommen.....Eine nie endende Liebe


----------



## XGASTX (12. Dezember 2022)

Moin,
seit 40 Jahren.Der erste Fisch war ein Rotauge,an der Alten Leine in Bordenau.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## TapferesScheiderlein (12. Dezember 2022)

seit über 30ig Jahren


----------



## el.Lucio (12. Dezember 2022)

Seit über 35 Jahren.


----------



## Nikesd (12. Dezember 2022)

Ich angle erst seid knapp 8 Jahren.


----------



## Timbo78 (12. Dezember 2022)

Mein erster Schein galt ab dem 1.1.2018, also jetzt im fünften Jahr


----------



## Elementarteilchen (12. Dezember 2022)

Mein Opa hat mir mit 6 ne Stipprute in die Hand gedrückt und am Niederrhein ne Kribbe gesetzt. Das ist mehr als 30 Jahre her. 
Das Abo wäre cool, dann kann ich auf der Coach lesen und nicht immer im Kaufland ;-)


----------



## Verstrahlt (12. Dezember 2022)

Angel seit über 25 Jahren 15 davon mit Schein


----------



## u-see fischer (12. Dezember 2022)

Ich angel sein nunmehr 55 Jahre ohne Unterbrechung. Im Teenager Alter war es zwar etwas weniger, ganz eingestellt habe ich aber das Angeln nie.


----------



## taurus_ (12. Dezember 2022)

Seit 32 Jahren


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (12. Dezember 2022)

Passiv Angel ich mein ganzes Leben. Aktiv ging es wohl mit dem jungen kindergarten alter los.


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (12. Dezember 2022)

Seit 2004 mit eigenem Schein, davor wurde nur der Opa unterstützt.


----------



## NR.9 (12. Dezember 2022)

Seit ich 11 bin ... so ca. 2 Jahre als erfolgreicher Schwarzangler und nachdem ich 3x erwischt wurde dann in den Verein eingetreten und das sind bis heute schon gute 30 Jahre !!!


----------



## By-Tor (12. Dezember 2022)

Seit 45 Jahren


----------



## Forelle74 (12. Dezember 2022)

Ich angle seit 40 Jahren


----------



## Tricast (12. Dezember 2022)

Mit 40.


----------



## Stippi68 (12. Dezember 2022)

Schon in der Sportkarre.


----------



## Phoenix84 (12. Dezember 2022)

Seit 24 Jahren mit Unterbrechung


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (12. Dezember 2022)

mit Lizenz seit 46 Jahren


----------



## aristagon (12. Dezember 2022)

Ca mit 10 Jahren das erste mal, genau weiß ich es aber nicht mehr


----------



## Köppi67 (12. Dezember 2022)

Meine ersten Angelversuche unternahm ich am Balaton, im zarten Alter von 6 Jahren. Die Weißfische haben mir aber immer die Köder (Weißbrotkugeln) abgefressen.
Im Verein angle ich, seit ich 14 bin  - also seit 41 Jahren.


----------



## Maju (12. Dezember 2022)

seit 2004  versuche ich mein Angelglück


----------



## Astacus74 (12. Dezember 2022)

Seit 33 Jahren ohne Unterbrechung


Gruß Frank


----------



## deleo (12. Dezember 2022)

30 Jahre im Mai


----------



## Jan_Cux (12. Dezember 2022)

Offiziell  seit 2016, die Jahre davor hab ich natürlich nur auf die Angel von meinem Kumpel aufgepasst wenn er mal austreten mußte....


----------



## Eishockey51 (12. Dezember 2022)

Angel seit 20 Jahren


----------



## angelschorsch (12. Dezember 2022)

42 Jahre


----------



## Ingenieux (12. Dezember 2022)

Ich angel seit meinem 10. Lebensjahr, also mittlerweile seit 23 Jahren. Verrückt, wo ist nur die Zeit geblieben...
Viel Glück auch allen anderen und eine schöne Adventszeit!


----------



## Freizeit (13. Dezember 2022)

etwa 45 Jahre


----------



## Angelklinge (13. Dezember 2022)

Ich bin mit ca. 6 Jahren und einer selbst gebastelten Angel bei uns am Bach angefangen.


----------



## litzbarski (13. Dezember 2022)

Hallo, ich angle seit 2002. Da haben wir unseren ersten Schwedenurlaub mit einem Kanu gemacht.

Andre


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (13. Dezember 2022)

Der Gewinner lautet:
hanzz 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Bitte sende uns Deine Adresse per PN.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch hanzz !


----------



## Ron73 (13. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch hanzz


----------



## Kehrinho (13. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch zum Gewinn


----------



## Mescalero (13. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch hanzz ! Freut mich für dich.


----------



## hanzz (13. Dezember 2022)

Danke für die Glückwünsche.

Ik freu mir wa.


----------



## STRULIK (13. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch zum Gewinn!


----------



## Gert-Show (13. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Blueser (13. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir, hanzz !


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch hanzz


----------



## rustaweli (13. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch hanzz und viel Spaß beim Lesen!


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. Dezember 2022)

hanzz - Glückwunsch 

lies Dir besonders die Barsch Tips da durch, 
Dann fängste vielleicht endlich mal was, Du Pappnaas


----------



## kingandre88 (13. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Hanzz


----------



## hanzz (13. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> hanzz - Glückwunsch
> 
> lies Dir besonders die Barsch Tips da durch,
> Dann fängste vielleicht endlich mal was, Du Pappnaas


Danke.

Nach dem Lesen schick ich dir die Zander Tips


----------



## kingandre88 (13. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Nach dem Lesen schick ich dir die Zander Tips


Die kann ich gebrauchen.... Noch nie einen beim Spinnfischen bekommen


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (13. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch hanzz


----------



## silverfish (13. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch und Petri Hanzz !

Ville Spazz beim Lesen und Blättern.


----------



## prinz1 (13. Dezember 2022)

Nice @ Hanzz!


----------



## Jason (13. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch lieber hanzz


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. Dezember 2022)

Der Hanzz, der Kannzz.
Kleines Wortspiel  
Glückwunsch


----------



## Vanner (13. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch zum Gewinn.


----------



## Hering 58 (13. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch mein lieber  hanzz ! Freut mich für dich.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. Dezember 2022)

Ach nöööööööö…., schon wieder hanzz im Glück   …
Glückwunsch Dirk …


----------



## bic zip (13. Dezember 2022)

Ey,cool ,Glückwunsch hanzz

Glück im Spiel,Pech im Tippspiel…oder wie heißt das?


----------



## Minimax (13. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch zum Jahresabo hanzz


----------



## yukonjack (13. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch auch von mir


----------



## Astacus74 (13. Dezember 2022)

und auch noch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch


Gruß Frank


----------

